# Ouch!



## Gaberto (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you feel well and heal fast. Keep your head up and stay confident.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Ow! I hope you heal up quickly!

She may need to be "reminded" but she won't forget too much!  I had to end up not riding my mare for 3 months, and when i got on her again she remember almost everything (aside from neck reining)

Hopefully your tumble hasn't shaken you too much, which it seems it hasn't! 

The first time I had a bad fall I was 5. The horse I was riding took off on me and I bailed. I scraped up my arm, but it only left a small scar.

Get well soon and good luck!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ouch ouch ouch!

I hope you get a speedy recovery.

I don't really know what my first "big" fall was. But I do vaguely remember falling off my horse, landing underneath him, when I was about 4 years old when he had to shake himself. My good appy pony didn't move a step after I fell off, or he would have stepped on him!

The only fall I have had that has hurt something was about 5 years ago when I was 21-ish. The 3-yr-old mare I was training literally tripped over her own feet while we were loping circles. At least as best I can remember. I got knocked out. I had a nice Grade 3 concussion from that, but thankfully nothing got broken. I think that incident might have shifted my pelvis, causing a few chiropractic issues down the road, but really not that major.

I've been lucky so far (***knock on wood***) that I've never been more seriously hurt or broken anything.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for your good wishes! I also hope it heals fast! I guess it had to happen to me... On Sunday I attended a huge show jumping event here in Argentina, where all the best show jumpers compete and I saw some really seriously nasty falls! A horse even fell and landed on his riders leg. Nobody got badly hurt. Fate had it in store for me, I reckon... Maybe to test my confidence...? Who knows, but I am a tough cookie...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you put her in training for a month? That way she is being worked, and you won't have to worry about her while you are recovering. Then maybe when you are ready you can take a few lessons on her to gain your confidence back. Good luck to you. It stinks to fall and the falls are harder as one ages.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking for somebody to ride her while I recover. I already have some candidates, hope they can make it! Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that hurt. I'm sorry you got broken. The most important thing is to get yourself totally healed up. Then you can worry about riding. As far as confidence, that can vary. I took a pretty bad spill in February but there were no broken bones. Oddly enough, it didn't really seem to mess up my confidence. I have had similar things in the past and felt really intimidated to ride afterwards. You just concentrate on getting better for now.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Healing vibes sent your way!


----------

